# Compra-venta > Vendo >  Articulos varias ramas en venta o intercambio

## Moñiño

*RETURN OF THE BAG + DVD: 40*
*Efecto:* *YouTube - &#x202a;Return Of The Bag By Craig Petty&#x202c;&rlm;*




*Consultarme los gastos de envio, que no están incluidos (Dependeran del peso del lote, of course)*

----------


## pros78

hola.
como es el uñil, "son los del tipo c"
cuantos entran?
gracias

----------


## Moñiño

Es del tipo boon tipe, entre una punta, y vale para cualquier dedo.

----------


## Moñiño

Os he añadido un video del uso del pañuelo de la abuela.

----------


## Moñiño

A ver si esto no se hunde.

----------


## Moñiño

A ver si alguien se anima.

----------


## Moñiño

Refloto que no se hunda

----------


## Moñiño

Reflotando que es gerundio

----------


## Moñiño

He añadido los juegos "Piensa una" y "Desvanecida" lista actualizada. Salutres.

----------


## Moñiño

Reservados: "Desvanecida" - "Piensa una" y "3 dominoes Monte". SAlutres.

----------


## Moñiño

He limpiado la lista borrando los articulos ya vendidos. Lo de la lista es lo que queda por vender o cambiar. Aun ando limpiando fondo de armario y pondre mas cosas en venta o intercambio. Salutres.

----------


## Moñiño

Añadidos nuevos articulos a la lista.

----------


## Moñiño

Lista actualizada. Lo que queda en ella es lo que queda por vender.

----------


## Moñiño

Cierren este hilo moderadores. Que ente lo vendido y nuevas coas que salen del armario a la venta, mejor empiezo un hilo nuevo, mas limpio y claro para los posibles compradores. Salutres.

----------


## Moñiño

Baraja ascensor y Tag reservados.

----------


## Moñiño

De nuevo actualizo la lista por venta de aticulos. Lo que hay en el primer post es lo que queda. Salutres.

----------


## Moñiño

Guillotina reservada.

----------


## Moñiño

Guillotina sigue en venta. vendido magic penn.

----------


## Moñiño

Guillotina, uñil y pañuelo reservados. Salutres.

----------


## Moñiño

Editada la lista por venta de articulos. Solo quedan el Return of the bag y la baraj aal koran econimica.

----------


## Moñiño

Baraja al koran reservada. Salutres

----------


## Moñiño

Ahora ya solo queda el Return of the bag. Salutres.

----------

